# Small very low current filter help.



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

RedSea Nano / Azoo Palm. 

I'm using them in my Triple Cubes journal.

Here's a shot:










Those are 20cm cubes. 2.11gal each. But the filters would be better suited for a 1.5gal tank or bowl.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

How wide are they? My nano has a cover with a small filter opening of around an inch or so.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure on the exact dimensions but the cubes they're on are only 20cm. That's less than 8" for the tanks.


----------

